# Hall efect throtle to curtis 1238



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

See this pdf for wiring information (last page):

http://curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=50265_123638E_RevC.pdf

Curtis doesn't say what kind of throttle assembly you need to use with the controller. I suppose it requires 0-5K throttle (resistive). But there is a workaround: place this little device between throttle pot and Curtis controller:

http://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=294


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

There is a specific wiring diagram for use of hall effect throttle with the curtis 1238. go to HPEVS website and download it from there. You may need to know which firmware revision controller you have. No need for a another device. I am running a hall effect throttle in my car. wire colors are some times switched around a bit, depending on what hall effect you are using.


----------

